

Kindle 3.1 update adds real page numbers - tallanvor
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=surl_sw_31?nodeId=200529700

======
tallanvor
I noticed that the Kindle 3.1 update addresses one of the concerns I've heard
about the Kindle - the fact that the location can't really be translated into
a page number.

Granted, this doesn't solve the problem of which version of a book the page
number corresponds to, but it's a nice update nonetheless.

